
The colossal African solar farm that could power Europe - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20161129-the-colossal-african-solar-farm-that-could-power-europe
======
cjbenedikt
What's missing is that these massive mirrors have to be regularly cleaned from
sand - using water! The water consumption is significant.

